# Can anyone tell me what snake this skin came from? Thanks!



## pthurgood (Oct 22, 2012)

Found this in the roof - Lismore Northern NSW. Markings look like a brown but is quite large and found in the roof.


----------



## JrFear (Oct 22, 2012)

a photo on the head shed and tail end of the snake will help!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 22, 2012)

In before it's a Carpet Python.


----------



## vicherps (Oct 22, 2012)

I would say a Coastal Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli).


----------



## pthurgood (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you all. Happy for it to be a Carpet Python.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I would agree that it is most likely a Carpet and not a Brown Tree Snake due to the width of it compared to the length and I cannot see any enlarged head plates on the slough. There are some slighly larger scales around what appears to an eye cap and that is consistent with carpets. They are the possble contenders that are arboreal, get to that size and are found in your location.

Blue


----------



## animal805 (Oct 22, 2012)

+1 Carpet Python I am a pestie and these are very common in roof voids in and around the mid north coast


----------



## Jarden (Nov 5, 2012)

my guess is a tyranasaurus rex


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 5, 2012)

lol! not helpful but i do love it!!! ha ha ha!  i second T-rex!


----------



## Raymonde (Nov 5, 2012)

count how many scales it takes to go around the snake in the middle section of the shed, if it is more than 30 it means its a python, which would mean its probably a carpet python given your location. Also i believe that pythons are generally the only snakes that go into roofs on a regular basis so i would have guessed carpet python just on your location and description

on an unrelated note, i recently read that t-rex was so large and slow it was almost definitely a scavenger rather than a predator that chased after its prey,.... so they should really redo all the jurassic park movies to make it scientifically accurate 

now velociraptor, that was a dinosaur to be feared..... :shock:


----------

